# Good place to buy handle parts?



## Danzo (Jun 6, 2017)

Scored some tools recently and want to attempt a rehandle project. Where is a good source for scales, mosaic plus, and liner?


----------



## Danzo (Jun 7, 2017)

Also gonna jump the gun on a sander tomorrow. Do I settle for a 1x30? Or should I shell out for a wider belt sander?


----------



## RDalman (Jun 7, 2017)

Where are you located? Assumibg states Jantz (knifemaking.com) have served me well. There are some others but I'm pretty sure jantz have all those things you're looking for. Thin g10 is a nice liner imo if you're looking for "stable" waterproof materials, just don't forget wearing a mask. Fibre will work as well but needs sealing imo (ca should do it)


----------



## Danzo (Jun 7, 2017)

Ya USA. I was pretty dead set on a smaller sander, but I figured a larger one would be less limiting.


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 7, 2017)

Are you going to do mostly full tang western rehandles? I get a lot of wood scales for western handles off ebay and instagram sellers but also have been happy with USAKnifemaker.com and Maker Material Supply (I think they only have an eBay store), both of whom I've also bought pin rods and tubes (copper, brass, stainless steel, carbon fiber) and liner/spacer materials (G10, vulcanized fiber, brass, copper) from as well.

ArizonaIronwood.com has a great selection of desert ironwood as well as other woods both natural, stabilized, and dyed/stabilized. I've been happy with the ironwood I've got from them. Knife and Gun finishing supplies has nice scales and other stuff too but just never tried them.

Sometimes there are really good deals on scales from ebay or instagram, but the quality is highly variable. Some send out to pro stabilization others do at home with cactus juice stabilizer, and of course there are plenty non-stabilized natural wood scales. Also some people don't square up their cut scales very well, for example a listing might be for 3/8 inch thick scales but then one side is 5/16" the other 7/16" or worse not flat and squared up, i.e. the scale tapers from thick to thin. I flatten them anyhow, but it's less pain when already pretty close. 

I'm not a big fan of man-made material for scales like G10, carbon fiber, micarta, various resins, but again, the bigger knife supply dealers seem to be more reliable quality-wise too.


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 7, 2017)

The only sander I have is a combination 1x30" with small disc (5 or 6" don't remember). It works for me well enough, but I learned that I only like to get the shape sort of close then get it to final shape with files and sandpaper by hand. The sander is quick but also means I can screw it up quick too! 

For western style handles I think 1x30 is pretty good. Especially if you're contouring the handle a lot, a wider belt can actually be detrimental.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 7, 2017)

I use Jantz for liner material and mosaic pins. I get the wood from Burl Source, Arizona Ironwood or Craig Stevens. Devcon 2 ton 30 minute setting epoxy from Amazon or wherever. I've pretty much done all my Westerns, coke bottle shaped as well, on the Harbour Freight 1x30. You would need a 4x36 belt with a disk for Wa handles. I like the Norton Blaze series of belts as well. I wanna say I got them on Trugrit.


----------

